# Nick...you inspired me



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

It's 93º, humidity 73%, slight breeze, water in the pool is warm, BUT....it's Italian Sausage, Peppers and Vidalia Onions on the grill tonight with a splash of Emeril's Balsamic Vinagrette and some garlic. 

It's almost too hot to drink beer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....................NAH, just kidding


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

I hear ya about being too hot to drink!  Just make sure you gotta cooler full of ice water to get them as cold as possible!!!  They'll go down just fine!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

Well Larry, the first two seemed to go down just fine.








That reminds me, I have to inflate my Big Man Lazy Days floatie with built in cooler and drink holder.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

What time is dinner served 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm figgerin' around 6:30ish.

Full case of cold Bud Light.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I'm figgerin' around 6:30ish.
> 
> Full case of cold Bud Light.


I'm going to a buddy's for a bbq about 5, and yes he has a pool too.
 :-k  Puff weighing the options...friend drinks Canadian beer....Bruce has Bud Light :-k


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, a beer snob. I could tell that about you.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, a beer snob. I could tell that about you.[/quote:1u4rwsaz]
As long as there O.P.B.'s it's all good :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds like a meal to me Bruce.  You inviting Gary over?


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

I did but he said it was too hot to drive all the way over to my place.

In his air conditioned car, all of about 25 minutes and that's with some traffic. Oh well his loss, probably paying me back for not wanting to go golfing tomorrow in the 96º heat. Who'd a thunk!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2006)

Way to go Bruce! BTW, I've never felt hot enough NOT to drink beer, it's a proven fact that cold beer cools your body!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Where are the pics???????
It's not that late


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Where are the pics???????
> It's not that late



I think Bruce is spread eagle out on the bed naked in front of the window unit trying to cool off.........You know, like the dog in the Sierra Mist commercial??


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a picture I did not need right after breakfast :ack:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be fine unless you had some mini links for breakfast!  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be fine unless you had some mini links for breakfast!  8-[[/quote:1vhfvai1]
Puff running to bathroom hand over mouth #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2006)

OK, I can see the kind of day this is shaping up to be. You've got the "crack"head in Virginia and the "dead"head in South Warren teaming up. I don't think that both of their SAT's broke the three digit threshold.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK, I can see the kind of day this is shaping up to be. You've got the "crack"head in Virginia and the "dead"head in South Warren teaming up. I don't think that both of their SAT's broke the three digit threshold.



 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry: 

I deserved that Bruce, sorry bud!!  Now post some pics of your sausage!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK, I can see the kind of day this is shaping up to be. You've got the "crack"head in Virginia and the "dead"head in South Warren teaming up. I don't think that both of their SAT's broke the three digit threshold.



Too Funny!


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1lce9g7h]OK, I can see the kind of day this is shaping up to be. You've got the "crack"head in Virginia and the "dead"head in South Warren teaming up. I don't think that both of their SAT's broke the three digit threshold.



 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry: 

I deserved that Bruce, sorry bud!!  *Now post some pics of your sausage!! *[/quote:1lce9g7h]
That just don't sound right.  8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry I didn't take any pics, it looked exactly like Nick's cook. I had sausage across the back of the gasser and the rest of the grill was covered in peppers. I cooked the peppers and sausage first then put them in a 1/2 pan to rest. Then I sliced them up. I put the onions into a SS grill wok I bought not too long ago and poured the juices from the sausage over the onions with some EVOO and sauteed them on the grill till soft.

I then added about 1/4 to a 1/3 cup of balsamic vinagrette and some garlic, wrapped the pan in foil and put it back on the grill for about 10-15 minutes to reheat.   

If you followed Nick's cook, mine was a spitting image of it. Sorry buddy.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3cq8j1s6]OK, I can see the kind of day this is shaping up to be. You've got the "crack"head in Virginia and the "dead"head in South Warren teaming up. I don't think that both of their SAT's broke the three digit threshold.



 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry: 

I deserved that Bruce, sorry bud!!  Now post some pics of your sausage!![/quote:3cq8j1s6]
 :lmao: 
Me too #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao: 
*Me too *#-o[/quote:3i9rr97w]

I don't wanna see your sausage!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao: 
*Me too *#-o[/quote:82prcifv]

I don't wanna see your sausage![/quote:82prcifv]
Ideserved that too crack boy :!: 

Oh so you only want to see Bruce's sausage  :!:


----------



## john pen (Jul 31, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> .
> 
> It's almost too hot to drink beer.
> 
> ...



I've never heard of such a situation..


----------

